# Acer Aspire V3-551G or HP G6 2005 AX



## Sarvo (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi,

I am buying a laptop this week and need some expert opinion. I have finalized two laptops.
Acer Aspire V3-551G or Hp G6 2005 AX
Here are some key features for purchase from flipkart.

Price - 34,599 (Same for both)

Summary Comparison:
Pros:
2.5 GB Graphic, Acer - 1.5 GB, Hp G6
Dirt 3 Game, Acer - *No More* coolermaster cooling pad, HP G6
1 MP HD front camera, Acer - 0.3 MP Front camera, HP G6
1 unused Ram Slot, Acer - 0 unused Ram Slot, HP G6
Gigabit ethernet, Acer - 10/100 LAN, HP G6
5H Battery backup, Acer - 3H Battery backup, HP G6

Cons:
1 USB 3.0, Acer - 2 USB 3.0, HP G6


More comparison:
Acer Aspire V3-551G Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 2.5GB Graph) (NX.M0FSI.004) vs HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1.5GB Graph): Compare Computers: Flipkart.com

From the comparison, I would obviously go for Acer, but then I read this review on ThinkDigit

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/158652-hp-pavilion-g6-2005ax-review-benchmarks.html


Is there a similar review for Acer V3-551G? Please help me out fellas.


----------



## duke123 (Oct 9, 2012)

1)SAME GPU and APU(7670G+7640G) same performance...hardly few games use even 1GB what are you going to do with 2.5GB
2)dirt 3...are you serious...you may still get g6 2005ax cheap locally at 32-33k and still buy cooling pad...also HP gives you 1 year extra warranty free and two more year extended warranty @1700..i already upgraded...you choose..
3)ya camera is vga very poor..
4)i think 2005ax has one unused slot and you can upgrade it..also why do you need more ram ..hardly 2GB is even used..
5)battery backup is just estimate..i easily get 4-5 hrs at low performance..dont know about ACER..
the build quality of Acer is better while g6 has cheap quality plastic...

HP is a reputed brand with good after sales service and reputation compared with acer which is very poor..
price of G6 2005ax went up and Acer came down... 
check this page
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/164274-laptop-35k.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/158112-trinity-laptops-here-5.html#post1731680


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 11, 2012)

I too would suggest HP since it got BETTER ASS.

Also locally it is available for 32-34 k

So you may buy CM notepal L1/U2
For a total of 35k

Not to mention shopkeepers give freebies that are useful such as Pen drives , mice, datacards.....


----------

